# Dell Dimension 4300 Upgrade?



## usmc10803 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello, I have maxed out the memory and graphics allowed by my MOBO and I'm still not satisified with its overall performance. Command and Conquer 3 runs pretty choppy above Medium settings and even RCT3 is having some issues. MS Flight Sim X is pretty ugly as well. My goal is to make the most out of my system (and of course, in the most economical fashion). I'm trying to avoid a whole new system because I plan on building $2500 system that I don't want to spend yet. Any upgrade suggestions will be appreciated! Thanks in advance! 

P.S. I bought this computer when I was in high school about 9 years ago and I will never buy a Dell again--building my own for now on! 

*Here is my current Dell Dimension 4300 Configuration:*
Intel P4 i845 socket 1.8GHz 100MHz FSB
512MB PC133 SDRAM
Radeon x1050 AGP (256MB)
80 GB Maxtor 6L080L4 Hard drive (I think it's 7200RPM?)
DVD ROM
CD-RW
Floppy drive
Zip 250MB drive

Thanks again! :grin:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

That dell has ran a long time 9 years. We all should be so lucky.


----------



## usmc10803 (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes and I've never had a single problem (knock on wood)... not even a OS crash or anything of that nature. I can't believe it's still running so well, but it's definitely time to upgrade... any suggestions?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

here is something still on the cheaper side of expensive but with a bit more performance in mind than the one we discussed 

It comes in around the $663 before postage


*OCZ Gold 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 $48
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227126


*Open Box: ASUS P5K LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard $100
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131180R



*Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail $176*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030


*Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails $110*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001


*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive $70
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262



*Open Box: MSI NX8600GTS-T2D256E-OC GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card $109*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284R



*APEX TU-163 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case $50*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811154041


----------

